# Renting a room to someone on HAP



## Trish 123 (19 Feb 2020)

Hi 
If i wanted to rent a room in my home to someone on hap . Do i pay tax on it and also what do i have to except from a hap inspection.. someone told me they wanted the back aswell up to standard is this correct even thoe  im only renting a room in myhouse


----------



## Thirsty (19 Feb 2020)

I'm open to correction, but I didn't think HAP was available for house sharing?

Update: apparently you can get  HAP for shared accomodation - learn something new every day.

from citizensadvice.ie:
You may be entitled to claim HAP if you are sharing accommodation with your landlord. If you are renting a self-contained flat or apartment in your landlord’s home, the Residential Tenancies legislation applies to your tenancy and your landlord must register with the RTB. However, if you are renting a room in your landlord’s home, your tenancy is not covered by the legislation and your landlord does not have to register with the RTB.


Minimum standards are here: https://www.citizensinformation.ie/...intenance_and_minimum_physical_standards.html


----------



## Trish 123 (19 Feb 2020)

Thank you for your reply . Yes you can rent a room and earn 12000 a year from your rent before you are taxed on it


----------



## Leo (19 Feb 2020)

Trish 123 said:


> someone told me they wanted the back aswell up to standard is this correct even thoe im only renting a room in myhouse



Not sure what you mean by this, but Citizen's Information has a decent summary here. Minimum standards rules do apply when letting to someone on HAP under the Rent-a-Room scheme.



Trish 123 said:


> es you can rent a room and earn 12000 a year from your rent before you are taxed on it



Just to be clear here, you can earn up to €14k in total and avail of the Rent-a-Room relief, where you will pay no tax on the income. If you want to charge more, then you pay tax on it all. You can't charge €16k and just pay tax on the €2k.


----------



## Feemar5 (19 Feb 2020)

Re the HAP inspection you should try and get the house inspected before the tenant moves in.     HAP usually do not inspect for several months and they inspect the whole house as your tenant will be using the kitchen and bathroom etc.,   They are strict on ventilation.


----------



## Saavy99 (19 Feb 2020)

Trish 123 said:


> Hi
> If i wanted to rent a room in my home to someone on hap . Do i pay tax on it and also what do i have to except from a hap inspection.. someone told me they wanted the back aswell up to standard is this correct even thoe  im only renting a room in myhouse




Think long and hard before you let a stranger into your home.  It may sound like great idea to make an extra few euro but it can very quickly turn into a nightmarish situation.


----------



## Thirsty (19 Feb 2020)

As a shared house, where you are resident as a landlord, any tenant has the status of a guest and can be asked to leave at any time.  So if it gets hairy - there's the door.  

I've done my time on house/flat shares and whilst there was always the annoying git who finished the last of your milk, it rarely became an international incident.

Do your homework, take up references, but don't be put off by fear-mongering.


----------



## DK123 (8 Jun 2020)

Good morning.My licensee under rent a room scheme has asked me for an official letter stateing that i am registered under rent a room scheme as she needs it to do a college course and i would like to give it to her.I have been doing Rent a Room Scheme for a good number of years now and i declare it every year on my form 11.I was just wondering has anyone any suggestions on the simpliest way to obtain this.
My tax returns are 100% but i dont want to trigger an audit with revenue and all that hassle


----------



## NewEdition (8 Jun 2020)

I dont think there is such a scheme that you need to register for


----------



## Leo (8 Jun 2020)

DK123 said:


> My licensee under rent a room scheme has asked me for an official letter stateing that i am registered under rent a room scheme



You only need to register a tenancy under rent-a-room scheme if the room is self-contained like a converted garage or granny-flat.


----------

